# Another venison pastrami thread....



## mowin (Dec 22, 2015)

Figured one more VP thread couldn't hurt..

4 pieces. Rubed with CBP, onion and garlic powder. 












IMG_20151123_132924985.jpg



__ mowin
__ Dec 22, 2015






Into the smoker @225* until a IT of 125*. Pulled and steamed to 155*. Let sit on the counter still foiled and the IT climbed to 162*
Let them cool, and into the fridge. Slice and seal tomorrow. 

Sliced up 3 of 'em before I realized I didn't snap a pic..












IMG_20151221_122025106.jpg



__ mowin
__ Dec 22, 2015






 Close up.  So moist and tender..












IMG_20151221_122457485.jpg



__ mowin
__ Dec 22, 2015






Only the 2nd time using my Gander Mountain slicer. How did I live without one?












IMG_20151221_122048496.jpg



__ mowin
__ Dec 22, 2015


















IMG_20151221_122959277.jpg



__ mowin
__ Dec 22, 2015






All sliced and sealed. Time to clean the kitchen before the wife gets home...












IMG_20151221_125120633.jpg



__ mowin
__ Dec 22, 2015


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 23, 2015)

Loving the Pastrami threads! Keep up the good work sir.

How do you like eating the strami? Ruben?

You got me thinking, I might need to make some!


----------



## travisty (Dec 23, 2015)

Goodness! wow that looks so good, I am a big pastrami lover but I have yet to do my own. Looks like that's next up on my list...


----------



## mowin (Dec 23, 2015)

redheelerdog said:


> Loving the Pastrami threads! Keep up the good work sir.
> 
> How do you like eating the strami? Ruben?
> 
> ...



Thanks red and trav..

Belive it or not, I'm not a fan of sauerkraut, and I don't eat bread. So I usually top it with some of my own smoked cheese and eat. 
Lucky ive got several roasts in the freezer.  Never made V jerky before so I was going to use some for that project,  but the strami is so dang 
good I not sure if I want to use any of them for jerky.


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 24, 2015)

M, Your VP looks excellent !


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 24, 2015)

Never too many pastrami threads!

Great looking Venison pastrami, POINTS!!!!


----------



## tropics (Dec 24, 2015)

Mowin That looks so good,wish I had some private property to hunt.Makes me think a road kill would do.

Richie Points


----------



## mowin (Dec 24, 2015)

CrazyMoon said:


> M, Your VP looks excellent !



Thanks, appreciate it. Thanks for the point.




dirtsailor2003 said:


> Never too many pastrami threads!
> 
> Great looking Venison pastrami, POINTS!!!!



It is that time of yr. Thanks for the point.



tropics said:


> Mowin That looks so good,wish I had some private property to hunt.Makes me think a road kill would do.
> Richie Points



I can see the thread title now..."road kill venison pastrami"..lol..:biggrin:
Thanks for the point.


----------

